
Google's tensions with employees reach a breaking point - neo4sure
https://www.cnn.com/2019/11/26/tech/google-employee-tensions/index.html
======
ratsmack
Google has created a culture of entitlement, so it will be interesting to see
what happens when they start to reign things in.

------
neo4sure
Google is slowly turning into IBM.

